# Disbudding sheep



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

Hi, has anyone ever disbudded lambs? Is it different than disbudding goats, for those of you who have done both?


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

All I can tell you is that my lamb is seven weeks old now and still no sign of horn buds to speak of. He is a Barbados so he may be polled but the ram had a good set of horns. :shrug:


----------



## ShortSheep (Aug 8, 2004)

It is different than disbudding goats. The anatomy of the skull is completely different between the two animals. 
I've seen the result of disbudding efforts on 6-7 sheep, performed by experienced vets, and they horns ALWAYS grew back, but twisted and misshappen. Best to choose a polled breed of sheep.


----------



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

Ditto short sheep. I definitely would not even attempt it.


----------



## kirsten (Aug 29, 2005)

Why do you want to disbud?
My husband grew up on a cattle ranch and he says the worst deal in the world is dehorning. Sell your sheep and buy polled. That is ridiculously painful for the animal.


----------

